

Unity 8 for Ubuntu 15.04 Is Showing Great Progress - reddotX
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Unity-8-for-Ubuntu-15-04-Is-Showing-Great-Progress-467414.shtml

======
socceroos
I'll be really interested to see where this goes. Canonical cop a lot of flack
for their direction, but you've got to at least agree that they've got an
ambitious plan and they're going for it. I like that!

